
Eve.QA – easy, expressive and engaging Q&As for events - dalerka
https://www.patreon.com/eveqa
======
randomerr
What is the advantage your system has over something live Twitter or Discord?

~~~
dalerka
Those are great products built for different purposes, thus, with different
mechanics to support those purposes.

Eve.QA is built using Discourse.org - a forum engine built with the purpose of
supporting civilized discussions.

Our business model doesn't stipulate collecting lots of your data to distract
you with ads - we're offering branded channels to our supporters.

Another advantage IMHO is what Eve.QA lacks:

1) doesn't and will not have the "reposting" feature, so no (or less) viral
spread of content.

2) its FOSS without all the "black box" magic to "curate" content for you.

3) no vendor lock-in, means you can start your Q&As on Eve.QA and then move to
your own setup if you need more fine-tuned experience.

Eve.QA does one thing well - supports Q&A discussions on cutting-edge topics.
Simple and easy :)

